# Kick a Thon / Break a Thon for Marrisa Marks!



## master dave (Jul 23, 2003)

Greetings my friends and fellow martial artist! Its great to be back. this is regarding Marrisa marks. her father is a member of my tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society.  this is how I learned of this little angel. while speaking with him one evening he had to excuse himself for he had to tend to his daughter who collasped, and began having seizures. after further speaking with Craig, i learned more about this little girl. and she truely stole my heart. she is nearly six years old. seems that after recieving her childhood imunazations something in little Marrisa went severly wrong. she now suffers from seizures, has ceribal palsey, has a nuerological disease which resembals epilepsey. she can no longer walk, only crawl,  she can only now be fed from a tube inplanted into her stomach. my wife and i also had a baby that was very ill, he was my son brandon! he was born sick, my heart broke into a million pieces while here i am this so called master, not affraid to take on the world but i sat there helpless as i watched my son pass away in my wifes arms. my heart still aches and the tears still flow. the story of marrisa touched me so deep that I had to do something for this little girl. the familys only means of transportation is gone the family van, which means getting Marrisa to her doctors and specialist is allmost impossible. the family has limited insurance! marrisa is in need of a wheel chair and a wheel chair van. the family is finacially drained. Master barker of progressive tactics martial arts is a member of my council of masters on my Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society. hes also in charge of organizing events. when i told him of Marrisa"a story, he and i went to work on a fund raiser for Marrisa. on july 30th at the brownstown recreation center we will be having a kick a thon and a break a thon to raise money for the family. master dave will break the house down for you Marrisa! Im so pleased to see the out pouring of love and brother hood amoung my fellow martial artist! im proud to see it here on this forum! all i ask of you is to keep this little angel in your prayers! please contact me for further information on the july 30th fund raiser here in Michigan.
sincerly,
Master David A Zacker
Founder The Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society www.tsdmas.com
head of Michigan Tang Soo Do www.michigantsd.com 
e mail tmasblue@aol.com masterdave@aol.com


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 2, 2003)

the funrasor we have been talking about for so long. IT was great. I meet many nice people and also seen old friends anyways I HOPE We rased alot of money. 

Next time i am going to pace my self cause I did 300 kicks in the first 10 mins. then was tired for the rest of the 50 mins. I ended up doing over a 1100 kicks then i was dead tired And then spared Next time I must pace my self and make them pay bere kick not bulk rate.
THANKS EVERYONE I HAD FUN HOPE YOU DID TO.

that was what i posted on masterdaves site it was a good kick off


----------

